# LaPaz



## Aljo (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi there I’m new to your forum. 

We are planning retirement and have decided on LaPaz Mexico Baja. Looking forward to hopefully connect with members from the area to learn and find out as much as we can on the area and the move. We are Canadian and reside in an area just west of Toronto.

I have been reading different posts and have picked up a lot of info about Mexico itself but not a lot of posts from that area. Wondering about expats that have retired there and what there thoughts are of the area itself, such as weather and hurricanes etc. ease of getting around the city and any issues that can be passed on.

Thank you in advance for any input.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Aljo said:


> Hi there I’m new to your forum.
> 
> We are planning retirement and have decided on LaPaz Mexico Baja. Looking forward to hopefully connect with members from the area to learn and find out as much as we can on the area and the move. We are Canadian and reside in an area just west of Toronto.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Hopefully, someone from the area can give you more information. I have been there a couple of times. I spent most of the time in or near the marina since it was the starting point for a couple of trips delivering sail boats from Mexico to the US. I liked La Paz a lot. The malecon, the walk along the water front, is delightful. The streets did not seem as clogged with cars as what I see in other Mexican cities. There are a couple of ferries to mainland Mexico, Mazatlán and Topolobampo/Los Mochis. There is a Crucero Club down at the water front where you could meet sail boat people, but they are transient and my guess is they don't interact much with the expats living there. Good luck.


----------



## Aljo (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you for your kind response hopefully others can chime in as well..


----------



## SimasAkexander (Apr 18, 2014)

Aljo said:


> Thank you for your kind response hopefully others can chime in as well..


Since so many Americans (don't know if Canadians focus here) live there as snowbirds or full time, or even own weekend homes, I'd bet there's a local forum or two based in BC. Google around now or ask once you get there.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

BajaNomads is an excellent site for everything Baja, click on the link below, free to join and ask away...good luck and hope this helps...I have been traveling Baja since the 60's and La Paz is my favorite city........BajaNomad - Powered by XMB


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Ditto on Baja Nomad. Most heavily trafficked forum on BCS/BCN. Ask there. A bit strange forum, so be patient (and precise). Simple questions will get simple answers.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes, BajaNomad, but be warned that, as almot says, a bit strange. I wouldn't necessarily call it strange, but it seems to have a plethora of bored, nasty old men who find it necessary to comment sarcasticly on every post. Tons of right wingers, good ol boys- it's all about huntin', fishin' and 4x4ing. But there are some nice, helpful posters there, as well, just ignore the old f***s.
There is also an online publication called Baja Western Onion. Not a forum- it lists events, ride shares, lost and found pets, etc.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

> ...a plethora of bored, nasty old men who find it necessary to comment sarcasticly on every post. Tons of right wingers, good ol boys- it's all about huntin', fishin' and 4x4ing. But there are some nice, helpful posters there, as well, just ignore the old f***s.


Hahaha. Exactly the same can be said about the most popular forum in the Lake Chapala area, although there is somewhat less discussion about hunting and fishing and more about noise and local politics.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

rckrckr said:


> Hahaha. Exactly the same can be said about the most popular forum in the Lake Chapala area, although there is somewhat less discussion about hunting and fishing and more about noise and local politics.


And weather. They actually start posts about how much rain fell the previous night, (some measure it- they have rain guages) or whether it's cold, and can comment on it endlessly. And also accidents or sirens. "I heard a lot of sirens last night, anyone know what happened?" I have this vision of these bored old retirees peeking out the curtians, watching and commenting on everything that goes on.


----------

